# Square Foot Gardening



## radiohead (Apr 11, 2006)

Anyone ever read this book or employed the tactics therein? I am looking to start vegetable gardening this year and this seems like a great system to get started with.

A buddy of mine has the book and I am going to borrow it from him on Monday to read up and get started.

[ame]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Square_foot_gardening[/ame]


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

I truly don't see an advantage to anyone other than possibly a condo or apartment dwellar. I've read up on it and it says you maximize your area but I'm not sure how that's possible when you're basically planting the same things only in squares as opposed to rows. Where's the space saving? You would still have to account for the different sizes of the plants you used and they're still going to take up the same space. Personally I'd think weeding would be much easier in rows. A garden weasel is one of my favorite and easiest tools to use and I don't think it would work too well in the squares. But I'm interested to find out what you learn and of course anyone elses experience with this concept..


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

Ours has not been used the last two years due to traveling. But it produces a lot per square foot when done correctly.

I put vinyl fence around it to keep the rabbits out. Now the sattelite picture makes our garden look like a cemetery ! (our raised plots are 2x8)


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

It's a good system. I was living in Flint at the time and had a small lot. It's surprising how much you can grow in a small area.


----------



## gman12 (Mar 6, 2003)

I have been using it for about 10 years and the best thing about it is, you never walk on the dirt packing the dirt down and pressing the air out. very easy to weed, they just pull right out because the dirt stays real loose. I have 4, 4' squares and can walk around the boxes to pick anything in them, no walking on the dirt. Frames on the sides are great for climbing plants, I mad mine out of 1/2" thin wall conduit and a couple of fittings.


----------



## radiohead (Apr 11, 2006)

Been lurking around on some gardening forums and getting lots of good feedback on it. Excited to get the book tomorrow and read it to see what it's really all about.
Ted, I will let you know if I come across any Square Foot Gardening Haters threads for you to join. Haha

EDIT: Here you go Ted...just for you LOL
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Square-Foot-Gardening-Foundation/49238586812?ref=ts&v=wall


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

radiohead said:


> Been lurking around on some gardening forums and getting lots of good feedback on it. Excited to get the book tomorrow and read it to see what it's really all about.
> Ted, I will let you know if I come across any Square Foot Gardening Haters threads for you to join. Haha
> 
> EDIT: Here you go Ted...just for you LOL
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Square-Foot-Gardening-Foundation/49238586812?ref=ts&v=wall


I''d be more interested in hearing some info from you and others that I know that have done or are planning this type of gardening.


----------



## radiohead (Apr 11, 2006)

Going to set some up along the side of my garage. I'll let you know how it turns out.

Hopefully it's a good gardening method and not a good book selling method.



Michihunter said:


> I''d be more interested in hearing some info from you and others that I know that have done or are planning this type of gardening.


----------



## gman12 (Mar 6, 2003)

You can probably get the book at the library to see if your going to like it.. I made my Boxes out of treated 2x10, still use the same ones.


----------



## BWalton (Mar 30, 2008)

there was a series on pbs years ago with the author called square foot gardening,I don't know if you can still get copies?? I used the system for a number of years and thought it was a great system very localized so you can concentrate your efforts for soil condition and plants. Tree fell on 3 out of my 4 boxes and I quit gardening for a few years.:sad:


----------



## radiohead (Apr 11, 2006)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

The PBS show and the book was written by Mel Bartholmew. They have re-released the book, I saw it at Lowe's just yesterday.

I did square foot gardening when I had five acres of hard pan clay and no rototiller. I put together 6 squares, three had upright supports for climbing crops. I had birdhouse gourds by the dozen, plenty for me and my two kids to eat, and since we had horses. Plenty of fertilizer. 

Everything in the book makes sense and is accurate. The only thing I had to add was a four foot fence around the garden area to keep the deer out- and groundhogs, rabbits.

I worked alot of hours with two jobs, so I didn't have a ton of spare time to weed or rototill a garden. 

I am putting in a square foot garden now, as we now have nothing but sand and very acid soil here in Boon. I still to put a fence around it for I have dogs that love fresh vegetables as much as I do.:lol:


----------

